# Gable starters



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Or those of you who do this alot, how do you treat the gables. I learned and have always just run the courses right over the drip edge and them cut them off about 1/4"-1/2" beyond drip edge. I did this at my house. I was looking at the shingles the other day and the plastic strip that prevents the shingles sticking together was reflecting the sun as the shingles stuck by the drip edge. It kind of bothered me. I started to think that maybe I would run starter shingles up the gables from now on to avoid that and to get a bit of pitch to keep rain on the roof. What is the standard approach for this?


----------



## hammer7896 (Feb 28, 2010)

We always put starters up the rake


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

We call it a sleeper coarse and around here 1" is pretty typical for gable overhang. It does give a nice clean look from the under side.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

i find it hard to get in the right spot. if the eave is not sqaure to the rake then you have an issue. :whistling


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

What Lone said. :thumbsup:


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

loneframer said:


> We call it a sleeper coarse and around here 1" is pretty typical for gable overhang. It does give a nice clean look from the under side.


But that is with out drip edge right? I like about 1/2 over the drip my self with starter first up the rake.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I run a starter course up the gable as well. 1" overhang past the drip.


----------



## hammer7896 (Feb 28, 2010)

I usually do 1/2" past drip. Seems like I get some sag with 1"


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

1/2 in over hang with pre cut starters up the rake.


----------



## clancrawford55 (Nov 20, 2011)

3 tabs backwards or "starters" up rakes & across eaves 3/4" overhang then top course. We snap lines & set undercourse to that instead of cutting them after install, but I don't think this matters, just preference.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

we call them liners around here,3 tab backwards and sometimes upsidedown


----------



## clancrawford55 (Nov 20, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> we call them liners around here,3 tab backwards and sometimes upsidedown



Liners huh?, think I will use that now. Too many times I yell for starters & someome btings me the stepped cut top course starters. Liners to line the perimeter.:thumbup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Randy Bush said:


> But that is with out drip edge right? I like about 1/2 over the drip my self with starter first up the rake.


Around here, you see drip edge on roughly half of the roofs. I actually prefer the shingles to droop slightly at the gable. I believe it helps to prevent rollback under the shingles.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I'll post a picture of how it should look tomorrow.


----------



## CHB70 (Apr 22, 2006)

Not needed with drip edge but the guys like to use them as a straight edge for cutting shingles.
1\2" overhang is what we do.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I never cut my shingles in place. Always before they go on. So, everyone uses- rake starters, liners, etc. Geez, I feel like such a dope not doing it that way for the past 10 years.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

This is how we run our starters. Up The valley, eave and rake. Except the lower right corner isn't right on this one but you get the idea.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

looks like how it should be done alright:thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Why the metal valley?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

cause there's no tyvek:no:


----------

